
Twitter, Reddit challenge US forcing visa applicants to say social media handles - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/29/twitter-reddit-visa-social-media-handles/
======
seesawtron
Its insane indeed that they want to collect your data and meta-data from
social media handles as a "background check". If you are not active on any of
the social media platforms, that would raise a red flag: Why is this person
not like everyone else? (reminds me of Black Mirror rating episode) If you
only use forums or social media under anonymous accounts, you could say you do
not use any of those platforms because in theory that makes it harder for them
to link those accounts to you. However, if they indeed link an existing
account to you, then you are "caught" lying in your application which raises a
red flag.

Its a vicious cycle. I liked it better when the agencies would let you "I do
not want to answer this question" choices.

------
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Twitter, Reddit challenge US rules forcing visa applicants to disclose their
social media handles

[http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6932957-Twitter-
Reddi...](http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6932957-Twitter-Reddit-
amicus-brief.html)

